# ¡Qué va!



## IlPetaloCremisi

Tengo una curiosidad, aqui os pongo un ejemplo:

- Pero, todavia no ha terminado Sandra el trabajo?
- ¡Que va! Y ahora está hablando por teléfono.

Entonces, se trata del equivalente del italiano "macché"?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Violeta.74

Ciao!

Si si *macché* sarebbe _¡Que va!_


----------



## Cecilio

Un piccolo detaglio: "¡Qué va!" si scrive così, con acento sulla "e", e si pronuncia, logicamente, con acento tonico.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sarebbe anche un'esclamazione tipo "Ma sì, figurati!", mi sbaglio?
 Silvia


----------



## Silvia10975

Cecilio said:


> Un piccolo dettaglio: "¡Qué va!" si scrive così, con accento sulla "e", e si pronuncia, logicamente, con accento tonico.


Scusami se mi sono permessa... mi rendo conto che le doppie stanno all'italiano come gli accenti stanno allo spagnolo! 
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Creo que es como dices, Silvia.
O también "ma và", "ma valà".


----------



## Cecilio

s10975 said:


> Scusami se mi sono permessa... mi rendo conto che le doppie stanno all'italiano come gli accenti stanno allo spagnolo!
> Silvia



Pues me temo que sí... Gracias por las correcciones!


----------



## Neuromante

No creo que sea equivalente a *Ma và*! Esta exclamación para mi es más próxima a ¡Anda ya! o ¡Pero bueno!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Quindi è un equivalente dell'italiano "macchè" o "ma figurati". Grazie a tutti!


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> No creo que sea equivalente a *Ma và*! Esta exclamación para mi es más próxima a ¡Anda ya! o ¡Pero bueno!


 
Dices? Boh, para mí "ma và" es sinónimo de "macchè". Italófonos, que opináis vosotros al respecto?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Yo los uso como sinónimos.


----------



## xeneize

Acá hay algo de diferencia entre _ma va_ y _macchè_, aunque se puedan, queriendo, también usar como sinónimos, más o menos (no hay que buscarle la quinta pata al gato....).

_Anda ya/andá_ es _ma va_...eso seguro, acá.

Pero_ ma va_ acá (no sé en otro sitios) es también irónico, como decir "ah sí?"...pero dejando entender que *sí se imaginaba/creía/daba por descontado* lo que el otro _*acaba de decir*_. Sería como decir "per forza...", digamos.
Del tipo: "ieri sono arrivato tardi a scuola..." "ma va?...se sei rientrato a casa alle 4 del mattino...".
El signo de interrogación se puede poner o menos, y en la frase el tono puede ser interrogante o no.

Así que, por esto acá no se usa mucho "ma va" como "macchè" aunque sí se pueda decir.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, xeneize tiene razón. Tambien hay otra acpeción de *ma va* en el sentido que decía él, o sea como respuesta ironica a algo obvio.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también aquí se puede usa "ma và" en el sentido que pone Xeneize.


----------

